# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  ΔΙΠΟΛΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ

## lavie

Έπαθα και εγώ μανιοκατάθλιψη έγινε λάθος διάγνωση από γιατρό και με οδήγησε σε ένα τέτοιο περιστατικό 5ετές, αυτό το διέγνωσε η ψυχιάτρος που με παρακολουθεί από τον Αύγουστο,όμως απάτησα τον άντρα μου με μια σχέση 5 χρόνων όπου ξύπναγα και κοιμόμουν και σκόρπαγα χρήματα, τώρα με χωρίζει γιατί δεν πιστεύει στην αρρώστια με βρίζει,πήγα στην εκκλησία και στην ουσία ξύπνησα από το προηγούμενο καλοκαίρι, κανείς δε με θέλει είμαι άνεργη και προσπαθώ να σταθώ για τις κορούλες μου που είναι δίδυμες 18 ετών, δεν έχω κανέναν άλλο στον κόσμο και αν δεν είχα τα κορίτσια θα ήθελα να αυτοκτονήσω,αν κάποιος θέλει βοήθεια να μου τη ζητήσει εμένα ανατράπηκε όλη μου η ζωή και έμαθα ότι κανείς δε θέλει έναν άρρωστο

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Γεια σου Έμυ, βλέπω μια μικρή σύγχηση στα λεγόμενα σου. Υποθέτω πως η ασθένεια σε αγχώνει ιδιαίτερα. Πολύ ενθαρρυντικό όμως που έχεις δίπλα σου τα παιδιά σου. Να σου ζήσουν! Και μόνο γι' αυτά αξίζει ν' αγωνίζεσαι! Οταν λες πως έγινε λαθος διάγνωση τι ακριβώς εννοείς;

----------


## lavie

Αυτό που έγινε ήταν ότι όταν έπαθα το πρώτο επεισόδιο με πόνους στο κεφάλι έχανα κιλά και είχα ένα μήνα να κοιμηθώ ο γιατρός νευρολόγος-ψυχιάτρος με είδε για 10 λεπτά και μου έδωσε αντικαταθληπτικά μετά από το 2002-2005 που με είχε ξαναδεί δε μου έδωσε σταθεροποιητή και η κατάθλιψη σε συνδυασμό με δύο σοβαρά γεγονότα που συνέβησαν τότε στη ζωή μου με διέλυσαν και έπαθα διπολικη διαταραχή. Όμως ο άντρας μου θέλει διαζύγιο,δουλειά δεν έχω,κανένα δεν έχω στον κόσμο, ο αδερφός μου κοροιδεύει, οι φίλοι έφυγαν σα να είμαι λεπρή...πως να ζήσω

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Αυτή τη στιγμή, βλέπεις κάποιον γιατρό; Κάνεις κάποια ψυχοθεραπεία; Τα προβλήματα που αναφέρεις με τον άντρα σου, ξεκίνησαν όταν έπαθες κατάθλιψη ή προυπήρχαν; Ο αδερφός σου γιατί σε κοροιδεύει;

----------


## lavie

Ναι βλέπω μία καταπληκτική ψυχίατρο και κάνουμε ψυχοθεραπεία και συγχρόνως παίρνω ισορροπιστή το Topamac. Τα προβλήματα με τον άνδρα μου ξεκίνησαν όταν έγιναν κατά τη ψυχίατρο δύο μεγάλα μπουμ που δεν άντεξα και με οδήγησαν στη μανιοκατάθλιψη από τη μία είχε αρρωστήσει το 2001 από αλτσχαιμερ η μητέρα μου και πέθανε το 2006, είμαστε σαν ένα και εγώ αυτό δεν το άντεχα και από την άλλη το 2003 χτίσαμε ένα καινούργιο σπίτι ο άντρας μου δεν υπολόγισε καλά τα οικονομικά και χάθηκε μεγάλο μέρος περιουσίας δικιάς μου και συγχρόνως βρέθηκε αυτό το άτομο να με απειλεί ότι δε θα μου δώσει ποτέ ρεύμα η ΔΕΗ εάν δεν ενδώσω, αυτό δεν το είπα στον άντρα μου ο οποίος έφτασε και ο ίδιος στο ψυχίατρο με κατάθλιψη γιατί το σπίτι χανόταν και έπαιρνε Remerron με αποτέλεσμα να τα φορτωθώ όλα εγώ και να γίνουν όλα μια χιονοστοιβάδα το ένα ψέμα έφερε το άλλο , σκόρπαγα λεφτά και φυσικά σε όλα αυτά κανείς από τους δικούς του δε πρότεινε λύση , ο αδερφός μου έχτιζε το κάτω όροφο άλλα ούτε που τον ένοιαζε διότι εγώ είχα πάρει ήδη ένα διαμέρισμα όταν παντρεύτηκα πρώτη και το πούλησα για να χτίσουμε το καινούργιο. Με τον άντρα μου πριν είμαστε τόσο αγαπημένοι και δεμένοι και ερωτευμένοι...τώρα προσπαθώ να πουλήσω το σπίτι αυτό είναι το μεγάλο μου όνειρο, οι κόρες μου μεγάλωσαν σε μια οικογένεια αγάπης οπότε δε διανοούνται ένα χωρισμό και επειδή από τον Αύγουστο που το έμαθε τσακωνόμασταν και όλο έκλαιγα μέχρι να καταλάβει η ψυχίατρος τι συνέβει τελευταία του είπαν διάφορα, μοιάζει να με αγαπάει και εγώ τέτοιος άνθρωπος δεν είμαι. Όσο για τον αδερφό μου θεωρεί αυτές τις επιστήμες παραμύθια και ότι όποιος έχει πρόβλημα κλείσιμο στο Δαφνί και πέταμα παρά το γεγονός ότι η ψυχίατρος μου μίλησε και για γονίδιο και το διασταυρωσα με κάποιους συγγενείς της μητέρας μου.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Είναι αληθεια ότι η διπολική διαταραχή έχει βιολογική βάση. Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις στον αδερφό σου κάποια πράγματα, όχι για να σε στηρίξει γιατί απ' ότι βλέπω είναι ανικανος να το κάνει αλλά τουλάχιστον για να μην σε κουράζει άδικα. Όποιος αντιμετωπίζει ψυχολογικά προβλήματα, δεν είναι απαραίτητα κάποιος που πρέπει να τον κλείσουν στο ψυχιατρείο. Δυστυχώς, υπαρχει ακόμα πολύς ρατσισμός απέναντι στις ψυχικές ασθένειες στην Ελλάδα και πολύ μεγάλη αμάθεια γύρω από αυτά τα θέματα.



Απ' ότι βλέπω τα προβλήματα στην σχέση σου με τον άντρα σου, δημιουργήθηκαν όταν εμφανίστηκαν εξωτερικά προβλήματα, δεν προυπήρχαν εντός της σχέσης και γι' αυτό θα ήταν κρίμα να μην παλέψεις για να τα ξεπεράσεις. Μέσα σε μακροχρόνιες σχέσεις, είναι πολύ φυσικό να υπάρξουν στιγμές δύσκολες που θα θέσουν την σχέση σε δοκιμασία (δεν είναι και λίγο να φροντίζεις έναν άνθρωπο με αλτσχάιμερ, είναι πολύ ψυχοφθόρα και επώδυνη ασθένεια και περισσότερο για τους συγγενείς και όχι για τον ίδιο τον άρρωστο) εκεί φαίνεται και η ποιότητα και η αξία της σχέσης. Ξεπεράστηκε ήδη ένας σκόπελος, μην λυγίσετε τώρα. Ο γιατρός σου τι σου λέει γι' αυτό το θέμα;


ΥΓ:Ποιος ήταν αυτός που σε απειλούσε και γιατί το έκανε;

----------


## lavie

Ο αδερφός μου δεν παλεύεται με τέτοια του εξήγησα μου είπε ότι λέω μπούρδες κ.λ.π.και να φανταστείς μένει από κάτω και είναι παντρεμένος με παιδί που πάει τετάρτη δημοτικού, οπότε δεν καταλαβαίνει και το ρίσκο ότι τέτοιο γονίδιο μπορεί να έχει και η κόρη του. Η ψυχιάτρος με βοηθάει μέσα σε όλα να παλέψω για τον άντρα μου,αλλά και εκείνου το περιβάλλον είναι άγριο δηλ. η μητέρα του από την οποία επηρεαζόταν πάντα και ήταν το μόνο σημείο που είχαμε άλλη άποψη,τα κοριτσάκια μου είναι πολύ ευαίσθητα και τη θέλουν την οικογένεια και όπως θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου νομίζω η μία παρουσιάζει ελαφρά ψυχολογικά προβληματάκια που της τα λύνω επειδή ξέρω πια, όμως έλεγε ο άντρας τα παιδιά μεγάλωσαν πήραν το δρόμο τους, δε μας έχουν ανάγκη μόνη θα μείνεις γιατί εκείνος έκανε ήδη ένα δεσμό, έλεγα δεν είναι έτσι και τελικά από τις πολλές φορές που μου φώναξε γιατί δεν πιστεύει λέει τη νόσο του είπαν φοβερά πράγματα, ακόμη ότι τις παραμελεί και έτσι είπε να το παίζουμε θέατρο μπροστά τους και να κοιμάται στην κρεββατοκαμαρά μας όπου πολλές φορές τελικά κάνουμε και έρωτα. Η ψυχίατρος μου είπε ότι θα είναι μπερδεμένος θα βγάζει λόγια για να με πληγώνει αλλά ότι είδε έναν άνθρωπο που με αγαπάει(την επισκέφτηκε 3 φορές για μένα-αν δε με αγαπούσε λέει δε θα πήγαινε να την ακούσει),έτσι έγινε και τώρα το μεσημέρι όταν μου είπε να κανονίσω που θα πάω Πρωτοχρονιά.Εκείνος θα βγει με τη κοπέλα που έχει και εγώ μόνη με τα κορίτσια που αν και έχουν κλείσει τα 18 είναι φοβερά παιδιά. Έτσι ξεκίνησε η φασαρία γιατί τα Χριστούγεννα εκείνος ετοιμάστηκε να βγει οι κόρες μου θα γύριζαν 11 και έτυχε μια ξαδέρφη μου που ξέρει και με πήρε τηλ. βγήκαμε και έμεινα σπίτι της και όλα έγιναν τελευταία στιγμή μπροστά του.Επίσης κανονίσαμε να πουλήσουμε αυτό το σπίτι που μας οδήγησε εδώ και βρήκαμε κάτι άλλο, όμως τη μια μου λέει θα μείνουμε μαζί,την άλλη θέλει διαζύγιο και την άλλη ότι θα κάνει διπλή ζωή-η ψυχιατρός μου τα θεωρεί φυσιολογικά να τα λέει αυτά αφού δεν έχει συνέλθει και πιθανόν χρειάζεται και ο ίδιος βοήθεια αλλά το αρνείται-για μένα τον πιέζει η πεθερά μου.Χθες που κάναμε έρωτα μου είπε ότι έχει αδυναμίες και με τα κορίτσια αγχώνεται,εγώ τον ΑΓΑΠΩ αν αυτός ο γάμος σβήσει θα είναι ΑΔΙΚΟ από μια ΝΟΣΟ ΨΥΧΙΚΗ. Αυτός ο άνθρωπος ήταν παλιός γνωστός με τεράστιες γνωριμίες και μάλλον θα σοκαριστείς αλλά βίαζε κορίτσια με την ιδιότητα που του δώσανε ως καθηγητή με οργανική θέση για 30 χρόνια περίπου και εγώ μέσα στην ηλιθιότητα ζήτησα εκεί βοήθεια.Από την ταραχή που χανόταν το σπίτι και κάποιες φορές μάλλον 2 για να με πληγώσει πολύ ο άντρας μου μου λέει να πάω σε αυτόν να με λυπηθεί γιατί για λύπηση είμαι...δεν είμαι κακός άνθρωπος εγώ πονάω τριπλά, παρακαλάω το Θεό να με βοηθήσει.

----------


## lavie

Φοβάμαι μόνη μου και ειδικά όταν ο άντρας λέει ότι θα το πει στις κόρες μου και ότι δεν ήταν ούτε αρρώστια ούτε τίποτα και τον απάτησα άσχετα τι λέει η ψυχίατρος, κλαίω, πονάω, ρωτάω γιατί αν χάσω τα παιδιά μου θα αυτοκτονήσω, ίσως και το περιβάλλον να μη με αφήνει να γίνω καλά, ποτέ δεν ήμουν ρατσίστρια ούτε έβαζα ταμπέλες. ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ

----------


## arktos

emy, καλησπερα.
η ιστορια σου σκετος καταρρακτης...

η διπολικη ειναι σιγουρα μια " δύσκολη " ασθένεια.
απο οσα διαβασα ο συζυγος σου δν εχει ενημερωθει αρκετα κ
είναι φυσικο αλλωστε να μν μπορει να κατανοησει το ειδος της ασθενειας.
δν εχει να κανει με αποτελεσματα εξετασεων, ούτε με ακτινογραφιες.
δν ειναι κατι απτό ας το πω.

θα σου προτεινα να του μιλησεις, να του προτεινεις να ενημερωθεί.
στην υπογραφη μου υπαρχει λινκ για ενα φορουμ που θα σε βοηθησει....

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Emy, δεν νομίζω να χάσεις τα παιδιά σου. Φαίνεσαι πολύ ταραγμένη και ίσως όλα αυτά που λες να είναι απόρροια της σύγχυσης σου. Προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις όσο μπορείς και απευθύνσου στο μαζί παράλληλα με την ψυχοθεραπεία είναι νομίζω μια καλή πρόταση.

----------


## lavie

Μέχρι στιγμής θέλει το διαζύγιο, τον αγαπώ αλλά φτάνω να λέω θέλω ηρεμία δε ξέρω με τι από όλα να παλέψω δε θέλει μία άρρωστη άσχετα αν με αγαπούσε τρελά άσχετα αν αγαπούσε τρελά τις κόρες του παρακαλάω να ζούσε η μητέρα που πάλεψα 6 χρόνια γι αυτή διότι πέθανε από αλτχάιμερ, φοβάμαι το βράδυ τη νύχτα χωρίς την ανάσα του δίπλα μου και αυτή που έχει τώρα τι ζητάει από κείνον, δε καταλαβαίνει τι κάνει θα του προτείνω να τον ενημερώσει και το φόρουμ που μου έστειλες aktos και θα παω στο μαζί δεν αντέχω...

----------


## lavie

Καλή Χρονιά, για μένα όχι δε με συγχωρεί το κέρατο λέει το λέμε τώρα διπολική διαταραχή γιατί τον αγαπάω διάβασα ότι εμείς αυτοί οι άνθρωποι είμαστε περισσότερο ευαίσθητοι και αγαπάμε περισσότερο, φοβάμαι αλλά θα παλέψω...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Καλή χρονιά έμυ. Μας είπες ότι και ο άντρας σου έχει εξωσυζυγική σχέση...και δεν συγχωρεί εσένα??? Είναι δυνατόν? Αφού και αυτός το ίδιο κάνει.

----------


## lavie

Ναι,αλλά το κάνει από το καλοκαίρι που υποτίθεται το έμαθε,γυρίζει κάθε βράδυ μαζί της και λέει στα κορίτσια ότι πάει για δουλειά και τώρα μάλλον την άλλη εβδομάδα θα πάμε στη δικηγόρο για το διαζύγιο, αυτός λέει ότι έτσι πληρώνω αυτό που έκανα όχι αυτό που λέει η ψυχίατρος ότι ήμουν άρρωστη αφού τη θερμοπαρακάλεσα μήπως μου λέει ψέμματα για να μη νιώθω τύψεις και φυσικά η γιατρός μου λέει είδα και έπαθα με τόση ψυχοθεραπεία να ξεμπερδέψω ένα κουβάρι σου έγραψα φάρμακο, εκείνος είναι ανώριμος όμως ότι τον αγαπώ και τον έχασα μου φέρνει πανικό, κλάμα,αβεβαιότητα...στις4/01 θα δω τη ψυχιατρό μου, σε ευχαριστώ που μου μιλάς

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Ετσι όπως έχουν εξελιχθεί τα πράγματα, δεν νομίζεις πως θα ήταν καλύτερο να χωρίσετε; Σου κάνει κακό με την συμπεριφορά του αφού αντί να σε στηρίξει, σου δείχνει ότι το πρόβλημα του είσαι εσύ...Και σκέψου, τον αγαπάς πραγματικά ή είναι μόνο η ανασφάλεια που σε κατέχει, όλη αυτή η αντίδραση? Συζήτησε το με τον γιατρό σου. Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερο, να χωρίσεις και να προχωρήσεις παρακάτω, αφού έτσι κι αλλιως και συ διατηρείς παράλληλη σχέση, ποιο είναι το νόημα;;

----------


## lavie

Όχι εγώ σύνηλθα από το επισόδειο της διπολικής διαταραχής και έχω σταματήσει εδώ και ενάμιση χρόνο δεν έχω καμμία σχέση ούτε θέλω να πλησιάσω άντρα ξανά,απλά η ψυχίατρος διέγνωσε γιατί το έκανα αφού εγώ ήμουν σα κοιμισμένη και χρειάστηκε πολλές συνεδρίες για να καταλάβει ότι αυτό που μου είχε κάνει ο άντρας μου με το σπίτι τα περιουσιακά τα δικά μου και η αρρώστια και θάνατος της μητέρας μου καθώς και ο εκβιασμός με οδήγησαν εκεί

----------


## lavie

Εγώ έχω ξυπνήσει από αυτό το κυκλικό επισόδειο όπως το ονόμασε η ψυχίατρος και δεν έχω καμία σχέση εδώ και ενάμιση χρόνο , μόνη μου κατάλαβα τι έκανα

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Aφού θέλεις τόσο πολύ και επιμένεις να διατηρήσεις τον γάμο σου, για μένα θα ήταν καλό να μιλήσει και ο άντρας σου στον ίδιο γιατρό που πηγαίνεις και συ μπας και βγει μια άκρη...Αν και για μένα θα ήταν καλύτερο να χωρίσετε αν δεν δείξει και αυτός την ίδια θέληση να βοηθήσει ώστε να διατηρηθεί ο γάμος σας.

----------


## lavie

Ναι μου το είπε δε θέλει, τη ψυχιατρό μου την έχει δει 3 φορές του εξήγησε και λέει ότι τα έχω κάνει πλακάκια μαζί της ενώ παίρνω φάρμακο και το βλέπει. Την είδα πριν 3 ημέρες και 22 Δεκεμβρίου ο τύπος που σας είπα ήταν έξω από το σπίτι μου βραδάκι κατά τις 7 η ώρα ενώ εγώ βγήκα για να πάω σε μια φίλη μου δύο στενά παραπάνω, με πλησιάσε με το αυτοκίνητο με χαιρέτησε και τον έστειλα ξέρερετε που, επειδή συνέχισε μπήκα σε πεζόδρομο πήρα τον άντρα μου τηλ. και ήρθε και του έριξε μπουνιά και στη συνέχεια τον ακολουθούσουμε επίτηδες στο δρόμο μέχρι που φτάσαμε στο στρατιωτικό νοσοκομείο και γυρίσαμε πίσω. Το είπα στη γιατρό και ο άντρας μου είχε πει να τον πάρει τηλ.μου είπε ότι θα το κάνει αλλά διακριτικά αφού νομίζει ότι είμαστε κολλητέσ και του λέμε τέτοιο ψέμα. Έπειτα με εκφοβίζει ο άντρας μου ότι θα τα πει όλα στα κορίτσια αλλά μου είπε η ψυχίατρος ότι θα τους εξηγήσει εκείνη και σίγουρα το επίπεδο τους είναι ανώτερο του άντρα μου, επίσης θέλει να του μιλήσει για τα κορίτσια διότι τους προκαλεί προβλήματα τώρα που διαβάζουν πάλι για Παννελαδικές για να περάσουν Αθήνα γιατί πέρασαν επαρχία από διαφορετική κατεύθυνση αλλά οι αλλαγές που έκανε φέτος το υπ. Παιδ. δε πιάνει τα διδύμα αδέρφια και έπρεπε να φτιάξουμε 3 σπίτια,ξέρεις νεύριασα και εγώ με όσα κάνει ειδικά στα παιδιά όπως ότι έλειπε Πρωτοχρ. για να βγει όλη νύχτα με τη γκόμενα και εκείνα το κατάλαβαν γιατί τους είπε ότι παέι για δουλειά και είπαν δε ντρέπεται λίγο και είναι καλύτερο να χωρίσω όμως δουλειά δεν έχω, έφαγε ένα σωρό λεφτά από τη περιουσία μου και το σπίτι τώρα εδώ είναι με δάνειο και πρέπει να μιλήσω με δικηγόρο για να δω τι θα γίνει με διαζύγιο με αντιδικεία και με τη γιατρό μου,κλείστηκα στον ευατό μου δε θέλω να τον βλέπω και σιχαίνομαι που μένει μαζί μας και κάνει τον καλό μπαμπά ενώ παραμονή των φώτων ήθελαν τα κορίτσια να πάνε σε ρεμπετάδικο και τους έλεγε να έρθουν το πρωί με λεωφ.για να βγει με τη γκόμενα και το αυτοκίνητο είναι δικό μου, δεν βγήκαν τελικά γιατί τους μίλησα βγήκε η μία χθες και 5.30 το πρωι τη πήρα εγώ από κει που ήταν αφού του είπα απόψε θα βγεί το παιδί,3 κουμπάρες έχω η μία έχει αδερφό νευρολόγο και της εξήγησε , η άλλη ξέρει από την αρχή τι έχω περάσει με πεθερα και κουνιάδα(απερίγραπτο, η ψυχίατρος λέει γιαυτό έφτασες εδώ μεταξύ των άλλων) και η τρίτη ξέρει πόσο δούλεψε ο πατέρας μου γιατί είμαστε και ξαδέρφες για να φτιάξει τα διάφορα και τι του πρόσφεραν ακόμη και η νεκρή μητέρα μου όπου τώρα λέει ας μη τα έκαναν,και οι δικοί του δεν είχαν καμία υποχρέωση να βοηθήσουν αλλά απλά επειδή η emy είχε να βοηθήσουν τον αδέρφό του τη συνυφάδα μου που είχε τα ίδια προβήματα μαζί τους αλλά ο αδερφός του δε μασάει έχει απογαλακτιστεί και τη κόρη τους ποτ είναι η πριγκίπισσα του μονακό και βάλε, πρέπει να γλιτώσω και να βρω δουλειά αν όχι στο τέλος θα αυτοκτονήσω, θα με ψάχνει η Νικολούλη που δε δείχνει πια δε ξέρω θα παω και στο όλοι μαζί ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ

----------


## lavie

θΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ

----------


## arktos

emy, γεια σου κ παλι.

τα παιδια σου ειναι αρκετα μεγαλα κ οφειλουν να γνωριζουν για την ασθενεια σου.
η κορη μου που ειναι 12 ετων, γνωριζει εδω κ χρονια.
της μιλησα εγω για αυτο.
τι ειδους απειλη ειναι αυτη που δεχεσαι απο τον πατερα τους δν καταλαβαινω.
θα μιλησει στα παιδια για τη διπολικη και τι?

κ μονο που ζεις μεσα σε τετοιο περιβαλλον....ειναι αδυαντον να ισορροπησεις.
τοσο δυσκολο του ειναι να καταλαβει τελικα?

----------


## lavie

aktos δεν παραδέχεται ότι έπαθα διπολική διαταραχή αυτός περιμένει να κάνουν κανένα δεσμό να ολοκληρώσουν (δεν τους έχει τύχει μέχρι τώρα επειδή έχουν δώσει ιδιαίτερη προτεραιότητα στις σπουδες τους) και να τους πει ότι τον κεράτωσα εν γνώση μου και αυτά που λέω είναι βλακείες δε τον αγάπησα και διέλυσα την οικογένεια γιαυτό η ψυχιατρός μου μου είπε ότι θα τους εξηγήσει εκείνη αν και ξέρουν ότι έχω ένα πρόβλημα και βλέπω ψυχίατρο, αν είχα δουλειά θα είχα πάρει την απόφαση να φύγει όσο και αν τον αγαπώ και οι κόρες είναι ιδιαίτερα ευαίσθητες και λες και το ήξερα τις έχω μάθει να σέβονται το πρόβλημα κάθε ανθρώπου και αν μπορούν να προσφέρουν να το κάνουν,έτσι έχουν και απίστευτα πολλούς φίλους και φίλες, η κουμπάρα μου προσπαθεί να με βάλει στη πρώην δουλειά μου,απλά με τη ψυχίατρο είπαμε να μην το κάνουμε τώρα για να πετύχουν το στόχο των σπουδών και θα το πάρει τηλ. γιαυτό με αφορμή τον άλλο που ήταν έξω από το σπίτι μου

----------


## arktos

κοιτα εμι, αν αυτο που τον ενδιαφερει ειναι η εικονα του ως προς τα παιδια, φυσικο ειναι να κραταει τετοια σταση.
φυσικο ειναι να πληγωθηκε που τον απατησες, αλλα νομιζω πως κανει το ιδιο αυτη τη στιγμη.
τι αλλο θελει πια?
ο κυριος που ηταν εξω απο το σπιτι σου τί σχεση εχει με σενα? ( δν καταλαβα )

----------


## lavie

Γράφω από πάνω αυτός που τον απάτησα και που έχω κόψει σχέσεις εδώ και ενάμιση χρόνο από τότε που ξύπνησα από το επισόδειο, είχε ξανάρθει 23 Σεπτεμβρίου έξω από το σπίτι μου τον είδα και πρόλαβα να μπω γρήγορα μέσα.Απόψε βγήκε μαυτήν είπε ότι πάει σε ένα Γιάννη στα παιδιά θα γυρίσει 7 το πρωί δε παραδέχεται την αρρώστια και μένοντας εδώ δε μεν βοηθάει να γίνω καλά, έχει ζητήσει διαζύγιο με το καινούργιο χρόνο αλλά δε θέλω να μένει εδώ.Κάναμε κάποιες φορές έρωτα πριν τα Χριστούγεννα και καλά προσπαθούσε να γίνουμε όπως πριν και ξαφνικά μου λέει τα κορίτσια τα θέλω εσένα όχι,τα νομικά πρέπει να δω για να φύγει και να διεκδικίσω τα χρήματα που έφαγε ακόμη και αν το παρουσιάσει ως μοιχεία αν και η ψυχίατρος είναι κατηγορηματική,αφού της είπα μήπως μου λέει ψέμματα για να μη νιώθω τύψεις και το αρνείται , έπαθες διπολική διαταραχή μου λέει και παίρνω anafranil,topamac και rivotril, με λέει γριά και άσχημη και στη πραγματικότητα είμαι μια πολύ ωραία γυναίκα που δείχνω 10 χρόνια νεώτερη και μέχρι και οι κόρες μου μερικές φορές μου λένε για πλάκα θα θέλαμε να σου μοιάζουμε περισσότερο,το κάνει για να με πληγώσει και ο ίδιος έχει γίνει σα παιδάκι σχολείου αλλά εμένα δε με πειράζει,θέλω ηρεμία και τα κορίτσια καταλαβαίνουν τα ψέματα του γιατί πάντα βγαίναμε μαζί, για το κύριο εξήγησα στη Gypsy Cello πιο πριν αναλυτικά, αχ βρείτε μου λύση από βδομάδα θα επικοινωνήσω και με το σύλλογο που μου πρότεινες

----------


## lavie

Έστειλα μύνημα στο κινητό στη ψυχιατρό μου τώρα,δεν μπορώ έτσι να ισορροπήσω γιατί δε δέχεται τέτοια αρρώστια,ήταν τόσο καλλιεργημένος που πιστεύω ότι το έπαιζε τελικά ας μη με συγχωρήσει οκ ας πάρουμε διαζύγιο ας με αφήσει να γίνω καλά

----------


## lavie

Περιμένω aktos γιαυτό που πρότεινες θα με ανακουφίσετε Θέλω να συμπληρώσω ότι αυτός ισχυρίζεται ότι είναι λευκό πανί αφού έκανε σχέση ζήτησε διαζύγιο και το ξέρω ενώ εγώ το έκρυβα αν και κάποιο λάκκο έχει η ιστορία διότι πιστεύω ότι το ήξερε από την αρχή δε μίλαγε για τα παιδιά ,το έχω πει στη ψυχίατρο και ισχυρίζεται όχι γιατί τον ρώτησε και ορκίστηκε στα παιδιά αλλά ακόμη και σε δουλειές που με έπαιρναν γνώριζαν προσωπικά στοιχεία π.χ ότι έχω σπίτι με δάνειο ή ότι στα 21 τα είχα με έναν υποσμηναγό που έμενε στο Περιστέρι, μέχρι που πιστεύω ότι τα είχαν κάνει πλακάκια οι δυό τους και στόχος είναι αφού δεν έχω δουλειά,σταμάτησα με προτροπή του μετά 17 χρόνια για τα παιδιά, επίσης οι δικοί του πέταγαν όλο σπόνδες. Η ψυχιατρός μου με παρακαλάει να το βγάλω από το μυαλό μου αλλά ξέρεις ως άρρωστη μοιάζει να προσπαθούν να βγώ και παρανοική. Όταν ήμουν με κείνο τον άνθρωπο ήταν τέτοιο το επισόδειο που ήταν σα να μην ήμουν εγώ,απλά στο σπίτι λειτουργούσα τέλεια γιαυτό το λέει διπροσωπία και όχι διπολική

----------


## arktos

καλη μου, emy, η κατηγορία της μοιχείας έχει καταργηθεί εδώ κ καποια χρονια.

ειναι ολοφανερο πως ο συζυγος σου παταει πανω στην ασθενεια σου.
μν του το επιτρεψεις.
κ εννοω να μν νιωθεις τυψεις εσύ.
αν αυτος αποφασισε πως δν μπορεί να σου σταθει πια, ειναι δικο του θεμα.
μν το αφηνεις, να το κανει δικο σου.

είσαι νέα γυναικα κ εχεις ολη τη ζωή μπροστα σου.
η διπολικη ειναι μια ασθενεια που αντιμετωπιζεται.
εχεις τις κορες σου κ 5 ανθρωπους να σε στηρίξουν.
ας τον.
ειναι φυσικο να θελει κ αυτος το χρονο του.
οι απ΄εξω ειναι δυσκολο να δεχτουν τη διπολικη κ καθε τετοια ασθενεια.
καπποια στιγμη θα του περασει ο θυμος κ θα δειξει κατανοηση.

----------


## lavie

aktos μου με αγωνία περιμένω να μου απαντήσεις, κρέμομαι από την απαντησή σου περιμένω να με βάλεις εκεί που μου είπες στο μυνημά σου και να ξέρεις ότι μεταξύ των 5 ανθρώπων είστε και εσείς,μακάρι μέσα από τη καρδιά μου να μπορέσω μια μέρα να κάνω κάτι μεγάλο ανακουφιστικό για σας και σαν ασθένεια είμαι ήδη καλά ο τρόπος του με νευριάζει, αν και αναγνωρίζω το θυμό του και ότι κάθε άνθρωπος έχει δικαίωμα ψυχικά να αντέχει μέχρι κάπου,κάθε άνθρωπος είναι πρώτα ελεύθερος

----------


## lavie

Χθες βράδυ τσακωθήκαμε πολύ άσχημα στην κουζίνα,με έβαλε κάτω στα ντουλάπια και απειλούσε να με σκοτώσει γιατί τσίτωσα και εγώ και αυτά που του έλεγα ήταν αλήθεια και τον πλήγωνα όμως πλήγωναν και μένα με όσα έλεγε ότι δεν είμαι άρρωστη και τον απάτησα ότι τώρα είμαι άρρωστη, ότι είμαι για λύπηση ,ήθελε να τα πει όλα στα παιδιά ενώ του είπε η ψυχιάτρος να περιμένει να δώσουν εξετάσεις και μετά να μιλήσουμε για το διαζύγιο για να λειτουργώ και εγώ, με είπε κακιά,και χίλια άλλα. Ευτυχώς τα παιδιά δεν άκουσαν τίποτα, τα είπα στη ψυχίατρο και τον πήρε τηλ. όμως δε το σήκωσε και μου είπε να της πω να μην τον ξαναενοχλήσει και ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται πλέον για μένα. Εντάξει είναι σκληρό όμως το πήρα απόφαση ,τα παιδιά δε θέλω να ενοχλήσει όσο διαβάζουν και αν τους πει ότι τον απάτησα μου είπε η ψυχιατρός μου ότι θα τους εξηγήσει ότι οφειλόταν στη διπολική διαταραχή,η φασαρια ξεκίνησε γιατί θέλω να ανοίξω λογαριασμό στο facebook και γενικότερα ζηλεύει ενώ είμαστε σε διάσταση και είναι με την άλλη. Προσπαθώ να σταθώ μη κλονιστώ ψυχολογικά και έχουμε άλλα, aktos θα τα φτιαξω το γρηγορότερο, είναι τρελλός

----------


## nikoskalios

emy οι ιστοριες μας μοιαζουν πολυ ο αντρας σου σε αγαπαει ακομα γιαυτο και ζηλευει ετσι και εμενα την μια στιγμη οταν ημαστε μαζι ειναι καλα και μπορει απο μια κουβεντα μου να τρελλαθει και να γινει χαμος η μονη διαφορα με την δικη μου ιστορια ειναι οτι εγω παρολο που μου δωθηκε η ευκαιρια και το ξερει δεν την απατησα γιααυτο και δεν μπορει να πατησει εκει .την ρωτησα καποτε πως θα νιωσει αν παω με αλλη τωρα που ημαστε ετσι και μου ειπε τελειωσαμε να το ξερεις τα θελει ολα δικα της το λαθος σου ειναι οτι το εμαθε και τωρα το εκμεταλευεται δεν θελει να πιστεψει οτι και αυτο ειναι αποτελεσμα της διπ.διατ/ης που περνας.

----------


## nikoskalios

ενα πραγμα θα σου πω ..κοντα στα παιδια σου και να παιρνεις δυναμη απο αυτα .
αυτο κανω και εγω .δεν ξερω τι θα ειχα κανει αν δεν υπηρχανε τα παιδια .

----------


## lavie

Αυτά λέει κ η ψυχιατρός μου και το ξέρει ότι με θεραπεύει διότι πίνω φάρμακα, θα τη δω την Τετάρτη και τώρα που βγαίνει με αυτή οκ ζηλεύω, με έκανε κ βούκινο μάλλον κ η ψυχίατρος λέει ότι δε μπορεί να δεχτεί ότι του έτυχε στη ζωή κάτι τόσο βαρύ,κάποτε θεωρούσαν στίγμα τον καρκίνο ή τη λέπρα, όμως κ εμείς μεγαλώσαμε μαζί από 24 χρονών κ είμαστε 46 ,οι κόρες μας είναι 2 παιδιά εξαίρετα σαν τα δικά σου δίδυμα 18 μισό,η μανιοκατάθλιψη είναι κ γονίδιο η μία παρουσιάζει προβληματάκια που οι δικοί μου δεν έβλεπαν-οι άνθρωποι δεν ήξεραν τότε-ξέρεις τι σημαίνει οικογένεια,αν μου πάθουν τίποτα δε ξέρω γιατί μέχρι στιγμής ζούσαν ονειρικά κ φαγώθηκε με το διαζύγιο, αντιδρά σαν τη γυναίκα σου, έκανε εξετάσεις σπέρματος να δει αν μπορεί να κάνει άλλα παιδιά, οι κόρες μου έχουν καταλάβει ότι κάτι συμβαίνει κ απειλεί να τους πει τι έκανα αλλά ότι ήμουν π....κ το έκανα όταν 17 χρόνια δεν του είχα δώσει κανένα δικαίωμα, η ψυχίατρό μου είπε θα μιλήσω εγώ στα κορίτσια κ τη τελευταία φορά που του μίλησε μου είπε ότι δεν είναι καθόλου καλά κ δεν το παραδέχεται, θα τη δω την Τετάρτη το μεσημέρι γιατί πρέπει να ξαναμίλησαν, ξέρεις δε με αφήνει να δυναμώσω διότι είμαι άνεργη μου λέει για σένα έχει δουλειά στα μπ... ,είσαι για λύπηση άρρωστη( όλοι από κάτι αρρωσταίνουν Νίκο),το βλέπω που ζηλεύει με τον Η/Υ, σκέψου αυτά στο μύνημα μπας και σώσουμε τα παιδιά μας, δε με νοιάζει αν υπάρχουν άλλα με χωρισμένους γονείς ,γιατί έτσι μου λέει τα τραύματα είναι ίδια άσχετα την ηλικία, κ επιπλέον στο ξαναλέω μήπως θέλει ψυχίατρο κ η γυναίκα σου

----------


## nikoskalios

o αντρας σου ειναι σιγουρο οτι ''παταει''στο οτι εισαι ανεργη και πιστευει οτι παντα θα εχεις την αναγκη του .και η γυναικα μου θελει ψυχιατρο ειμαι βεβαιος τις το εχω πει .δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τον αντρα σου δεν καταλαβαινει οτι αμα παει και πει στις κορες σας για σενα τα πρωτα που θα πληγωσει ειναι τα παιδια του .Εγω ουτε καν μου περασε απο το μυαλο να πω στα παιδια μου τι εκανε η μανα τους οχι με ενα με δεκα να παει δεν θελω με τιποτα να τα πληγωσω μανα τους ειναι .Και να σου πω και κατι αλλο σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ εδω και 6 μηνες που το ξερω δεν εχω πει τιποτα ουτε σε φιλους ουτε σε συγγενεις μας σε κανενα
και ξερεις γιατι ...γιατι ξερω οτι αργα η γρυγορα θα καταλαβει τι κανει και δεν θελω κανενας να την πει πουτ...γιατι ειναι μανα των παιδιων μου και αυτο δεν μπορει να αλλαξει ποτε.Αυτο το οτι δεν θελω να πω σε κανεναν τι πραγματικα εχει γινει μου κοστιζει πολυ ,μου κοστιζει που δεν μπορω να μοιραστω τον πονο μου με καποιον φιλο αλλα εχω υποσχεθει στο εαυτο μου οτι δεν θα το κανω ,γιαυτο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τον αντρα σου ...πως μπορει να πληγωσει τα ιδια του τα παιδια...κανε υπομονη και κουραγιο αυτο κανω και εγω...καποτε θα το μετανιωσουνε πικρα θα το δεις..

----------


## Karisha

emy

Ακουσε με κουκλα μου. Ο,τι περασες περασες. Ηταν πολυ ασχημα ολα αλλα τωρα το θεμα ειναι τι κανεις απο εδω και περα.

Ο αντρας σου,ακομα κι αν σε αγαπαει δεν του αξιζει να σε εχει πλεον! Διαβασα στα κειμενα σου διαφορα που σου ειπε.. Αν ειναι δυνατον emy,στασου στο υψος σου και αφησε τον! θα ειναι η καταδικη σου αν συνεχισεις να ελπιζεις σε αυτον τον αντρα! Ουτως η αλλως εχει τελειωσει απλα εσυ δεν θελεις να το παραδεχτεις γιατι εισαι σε ευαλωτη θεση συναισθηματικα και φοβασαι οτι θα μεινεις μονη στο ελεος σου. Δεν ειναι ετσι emy μου.

Μονη σου ειπες οτι εισαι μια ωραια γυναικα,οτι εχεις δυο υπεροχες κορες που ειναι ηδη μεγαλες. Απο εκει και περα σε ο,τι θεμα εχεις μπορουμε να σε στηριξουμε ΕΜΕΙΣ. Δεν χρειαζεσαι τιποτα αλλο emy! Ολα λυνονται σιγα σιγα  :Smile: 

Οικονομικα προβληματα εχουμε ολοι πλεον,δεν ειναι κατι που πρεπει να σε φοβιζει η να σε κανει να ντρεπεσαι. Προσωπικα γνωριζω πολυ κοσμο που εισαι σε πολυ πολυ χειροτερη θεση απο εσενα οικονομικα,αλλα συνεχιζει να χαμογελαει και να ελπιζει. Τωρα βραζουμε ολοι στο ιδιο καζανι και δεν υπαρχει λογος να φοβασαι,θα υποστηριξουμε ο ενας τον αλλον  :Smile:  

Αφησε τον να φυγει,καλο θα σου κανει. Θα κατσεις να ηρεμησεις λιγο και μετα θα δεις τι θα κανεις για να συνεχισεις την ζωη σου κουκλα μου. ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ. Στην αρχη θα ειναι δυσκολα αλλα μετα θα δεις ποσο πολυ θα ανασανεις!

Ο πατερας μου και ο αδερφος μου εχουν σπουδασει νομικη και μπορω να σου δωσω Ο,ΤΙ πληροφορια θελεις για τα παντα. Κανεις δεν θα σου παρει τιποτα και θα παρεις και επιδομα και ολα θα φτιαξουν.

Το πρωτο βημα ομως emy ειναι να διωξεις τον αντρα σου μια και καλη,για να μαζεψεις τα κομματια σου και να φτιαξεις την emy απο την αρχη. Πρεπει να σπασει αυτος ο φαυλος κυκλος που σε κανει να βουλιαζεις ολο και πιο πολυ και στο κατω κατω δεν εχει και νοημα. Ενας αντρας που μιλαει με τετοιο τροπο στην γυναικα που περασε μια ζωη μαζι της και εκαναν και 2 παιδια μαζι,δεν του αξιζει ουτε να τον φτυσεις. 

Τα κοριτσια μη σε νιαζουν,ειναι ηδη μεγαλα και αρκετα εξυπνα. Καλο θα ηταν να τα παρεις μια αγκαλια και να να τους πεις τωρα ΕΣΥ για την παθηση σου. Να σου πω τι θα γινει σιγουρα? Θα σε παρουν κι αυτα μια μεγαλη αγκαλια και θα σου πουν οτι δεν ειναι τιποτα και οτι θα σε στηριξουν.

Ολα αυτα που φοβασαι ειναι μεσα στο μυαλο σου μονο emy μου,κανονικα ολα λυνονται  :Smile:

----------


## lavie

Νίκο τώρα είναι άνεργος κ εκείνος διότι περιμένει να ξεκινήσει η τουριστική περίοδος για δουλειά,για την ανεργία μου σίγουρα είναι φοβερό πάτημα αλλά δε του κάνω τη χάρη καταρχήν έχουμε πει όλοι εδώ να βοηθηθούμε με τα οικονομικά , κ δε θα μου λέει να πάω σε μπ... είναι απάνθρωπος μαζί μου να με εκβιάζει ότι αν τον Ιούνη δεν υπογράψω συναινετικό διαζύγιο θα το πει στα παιδιά ,βιάστηκε να μιλήσει γιατί είναι ανώριμος κ η δικιά του ανωριμότητα ενμέρη με έφερε πιο κοντά στη Δ.Δ με το σπίτι κ τα χρήματα που έχασε κ ήταν δικά μου κ εμένα απειλούσαν ενώ εκείνος είχε κατάθλιψη κ σήμερα τα έλεγα με τη κουμπάρα που με πάντρεψε κ λέει έπρεπε να ντρέπεται ,ΕΣΥ πρέπει να τον αφήσεις(είναι νευρολόγος ο αδερφός της κ της εξήγησε),απλά εγώ τον αγαπάω κ όλοι λένε θάψτο εκείνος δεν αξίζει.Προσωπικά θαυμάζω την ωριμότητά σου , το περνάς μόνος κ δε σου έχει δώσει κ εξήγηση για εκείνη ψυχίατρος όπως για μένα στον άντρα μου

----------


## Μορτίσια

> Φοβάμαι μόνη μου και ειδικά όταν ο άντρας λέει ότι θα το πει στις κόρες μου και ότι δεν ήταν ούτε αρρώστια ούτε τίποτα και τον απάτησα άσχετα τι λέει η ψυχίατρος, κλαίω, πονάω, ρωτάω γιατί αν χάσω τα παιδιά μου θα αυτοκτονήσω, ίσως και το περιβάλλον να μη με αφήνει να γίνω καλά, ποτέ δεν ήμουν ρατσίστρια ούτε έβαζα ταμπέλες. ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ


 emy, καλησπέρα...!
Διαβάζω το πρόβλημά σου, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω και πολλά πράγματα, επειδή γράφεις λίγο συγχυσμένα...

Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω:ο άντρας σου θέλει να σε χωρίσει επειδή διαγνώστηκε η ασθένειά σου ή επειδή τον απάτησες?
Επίσης, πώς σχετίζεται η ασθένειά σου με το γεγονός ότι τον απατούσες 5 χρόνια? Και τι σχέση είχες με τον άνθρωπο πού σε απειλούσε? Θέλω να πω πώς τον γνώρισες και πώς κατέληξαν να γίνουν όλα αυτά και να σου ζητάει χρήματα. Αν θες απαντάς.

----------


## lavie

Μορτίσια το θέμα είναι πολύ μπερδεμένο,αρχικά δεν αποδεχόταν ότι υπάρχει τέτοια ασθένεια, τώρα τη δέχεται όμως δε δέχεται ότι λόγω της ασθένειας της μανίας που κάνει η μανιοκατάθλιψη τον απάτησα απλά ότι μου έγινε τρόπος ζωής, τώρα του έρχονται *εικόνες*δεν μπορεί να τις ξεπεράσει κ δε θέλει να συνεχίσουμε,πολλά πράγματα δημιούργησε όμως ο ίδιος διότι χάθηκαν πολλά χρήματα στην οικοδομή ,υπάρχει νόμος που έλεγε ότι αν ένας μάστορας αφήσει 5 εργαλεία μέσα σε μία οικοδομή δεν μπορείς να τον διώξεις κ επειδή όλα ήταν στο όνομά μου κάποιες παρανομίες που συμφώνησε ο άντρας μου έγιναν αιτία π.χ να με κυνηγάει η αστυνομία για αυτόφορο ,αυτός που με απείλησε τον γνώριζα είχε πολλές γνωριμίες στην πολεοδομία κ για να βοηθήσει ζήτησε άλλα ενέδωσα γιατί το σπίτι χανόταν και όλα έγιναν χιονοστοιβάδα,μετά απειλούσε να τα πει στον άντρα μου , να πάει στη ΔΕΗ να μου κόψουν το ρεύμα κ εγώ σαν να κοιμόμουν ανεχόμουν τα πάντα, πάλευα κ με την αρρώστια της μητέρας μου που είχε αλτχάιμερ, πέθανε 1 χρόνο μετά κ ξύπνησα πέρυσι το Σεπτέμβριο, όμως ο άντρας μου το έμαθε το ήξερε δε ξέρω κ φέτος το καλοκαίρι έγινε χαμός, με βρήκε μια φίλη να πεθαίνω με πήγε στην ψυχίατρο κ μετά από πολλά διέγνωσε την διπολική διαταραχή,τον ίδιο καιρό ο άντρας μου ήταν άρρωστος με κατάθλιψη για το σπίτι κ έπαιρνε remeron οπότε εγώ με τη μανία νόμιζα πως μπορώ να διαχειριστώ τα πάντα...τώρα είναι αργά δε θέλει νέα αρχή δε δίνει ευκαιρία στο γάμο μας βγαίνει από το καλοκαίρι ή πριν με άλλη κ απλά μένει εδώ για οικονομικούσ λόγους, δυστυχώσ την πλήρωσαν τα παιδιά μας κ εγώ αλλά κ εκείνος δε πιστεύαμε σε τέτοια κατάληξη του γάμου μας διότι ήμασταν τρελλά ερωτευμένοι, υπόθηκαν από πόνο κ θυμό πολλά κ από τις 2 πλευρές όμως για μένα ήταν κάτι νοσηρό όχι κάτι υγιές κ 17 χρόνια δεν είχα δώσει κανένα δικαίωμα, τον αγαπώ κ του εξηγώ ότι αν δεν τον ήθελα στον ενάμιση χρόνο που πέρασε θα είχα κάνει κάποια σχέση όμως ούτε θέλω,ούτε το επιθυμώ αν κ είμαι μόνη χωρίς κανένα στον κόσμο μόνο με τα κοριτσάκια μου. Αν διαβάσεις για τη ΔΙΠΟΛ. ΔΙΑΤ. ή αν σου εξηγήσει καλός ψυχίατρος θα δεις τι ύπουλη είναι κ τι συμπτώματα δίνει

----------


## linda

Εmy μου,

οι περισσότεροι όταν περνάμε αυτήν την αρρώστια δεν την περνάμε προφυλαγμένοι από όλες τις δύσκολες συνθήκες της ζωής.Αντιμετωπίζουμε την αρρώστια προσπαθώντας ταυτόχρονα να αντιμετωπίσουμε και την καθημερινότητα μας με όλα της τα προβλήματα. Πρώτο μέλημα μας όμως είναι η υγεία μας.
Και εγώ είχα παρόμοια προβλήματα σε σχέση μου τον καιρό της έξαρσης της δ.δ. χωρίς το κομμάτι της απιστίας. Όταν είσαι σε αυτήν την κατάσταση θέλεις να κρατηθείς από την παλιά σου ζωή και να μην αλλάξει τίποτα γιατί η αλλαγή σε φοβίζει. Ο άλλος όμως δεν είναι διατεθειμένος να ασχοληθεί με ένα άτομο που έχει τόσα προβλήματα. Άρα που είναι η αγάπη του που λέμε?? Μήπως είναι στο μυαλό μας γιατί αυτό θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε? Και η δική μας αγάπη μήπως είναι η ανάγκη μας να προσκοληθούμε σε κάποια γνωστή και ασφαλή κατάσταση??

Τα προβλήματα όμως γλυκιά μου δεν λύνονται έτσι. Πρέπει να δυναμώσεις τον εαυτό σου. Ασχολήσου με τον εαυτό σου και όχι με τον σύζυγο ή τον αδερφό σου. Αν ο αδερφός σου δεν πιστεύει στην αρρώστια, δικό του πρόβλημα. Πιστεύεις εσύ που ζεις με τα συμπτώματα της. Δε χρειάζεται να ανταλλάσεται απόψεις ούτε να λαμβάνεις υπόψην τη γνώμη του.
Ακριβώς το ίδιο για τον άνδρα σου. ΔΕΝ σε ενδιαφέρει η αποψη του. ΕΣΥ ΖΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ. Εκμεταλλεύεται την αδυναμία σου και όσο είσαι σε αυτήν την αντιπαράθεση δεν θα γίνεις καλά. Αυτό δεν είναι αγάπη. Αγάπη θα νιώσεις για έναν άνθρωπο που θα σε σέβεται και θα θέλει να σε βοηθήσει. Δες τις ανάγκες σου και οτιδήποτε δεν τις ικανοποιεί, διώξτο μακριά.
Όσο για τις κόρες σου, μίλησε τους. Αυτές είναι η δύναμή σου. Μη φοβάσαι τις απειλές του.Όταν τους μιλήσεις θα κατανοήσουν την αρρώστια, δεν θα σε κατηγορήσουν για τίποτα και θα είναι κοντά σου.Δούλεψε με την ψυχολόγο προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση. Στηρίξου εκεί όχι στην επανασύνδεση με το σύζυγο που κατά τη γνώμη μου σε κρατά πολύ πίσω από το να βρεις τον εαυτό σου και να ζήσεις μια υπέροχη ζωή.

Τα φιλιά μου και τις ευχές μου

----------


## lavie

linda χειροτέρεψαν τα πράγματα εδώ κ δύο μέρες έχω φάει το βρίσιμο δε βρίσκω κ τη ψυχιατρό μου κ το χειρότερο τα οικονομικά-άνεργος κ άνεργη -ζούμε από το ταμείο ανεργίας, ζηλεύει γιατί άνθρωποι που πίστευε πως θα με κατηγορήσου με υποστήριξαν ,όχι μπροστά του αλλά έχω υπόνοιες ότι παρακολουθεί το σταθερό που είναι στο όνομα του ,δε με αφήνει ούτε να φάω κ πρέπει να πάω στο πνευματικό που έχω να μου δίνει 1 μερίδα φαί τώρα με τα συσίτια να τρώω εκεί,χωρίς να ξέρει, η απειλή συνεχίζεται κ πρέπει τώρα μέσα στη βδομάδα να μιλήσει η ψυχίατροσ στα κορίτσια, είμαι χαμένη μια δουλειά βοηθήστεμε

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ασχετο σε σχεση με αυτα που ειπωθηκαν παραπανω, απλα δεν ηξερα που να το γραψω... Παροτι προτιμω το πως ειμαι τωρα που ειμαι σταθεροποιημενη απο τα φαρμακα, καλυτερα και πιο ηρεμη μερικες νιωθω σαν να μου λειπει αυτο που ημουν πριν ενα χρονο και κατι, σε φαση μανιας. ολα ηταν παραξενα τοτε, ενιωθα αγωνια συνεχως, υπερενταση, συνεβαιναν πραγματα, ημουν απιστευτα σεξουαλικη, επιθετικα σχεδον, πολυ πιο αδυνατη, ενιωθα τον κοσμο σαν παιχνιδι, σαν μια προκληση και ημουν εξαιρετικα προκλητικη κι εγω. υπηρχε βεβαια και φοβος, πονος, ολα εναλασσονταν, με προσεχαν πολυ οι φιλοι μου. το ξερω οτι ακουγεται χαζο γιατι δεν ημουν καλα. αλλα αυτη την τρελη δυναμη που ενιωθα μεσα μου, την ταχυτητα θα την ηθελα καμια φορα..

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

και σχεδον ξερω τη συνταγη για να το ξαναπαθω κοβω αυτα τα φαρμακα και παιρνω λαντοζ που ο γιατρος μου εχει πει οτι μου πυροδοτουν υπομανια.. αλλα ενοειτε θα κατσω φρονιμα

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Γεια σας, θελω να ρωτησω ατομα που πασχουν απο διπολικη πως καταλαβαινουν οτι το μανιακο - υπομανιακο επεισοδιο πλησιαζει? Ποια ειναι τα πρωιμα σημαδια? Θα ηθελα πολυ να ακουσω τι σας συμβαινει τοτε. Σταματησα εδω και μια εβδομαδα τα αντιψυχωσικα και νιωθω καπως παραξενα, αλλα μπορει να ειναι και ιδεα μου. Ουτως ή αλλως περναω μια φαση με πολυ αγχος και δεν ειμαι και στα καλυτερα μου. Δεν θελω με τιποτα να ξαναπερασω οτι εζησα περισυ και φοβαμαι λιγο.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Μα δεν υπαρχει κανενας διπολικος εδω? Δεν ξερω τι εχω. δεν ξερω αν ειναι ο χαρακτηρας μου ετσι ή αν εχω διπολικη, ο γιατρος ειχε πει αφηρημενα κατι ενδιαμεσο, περισυ ωστοσο ειχα κανονικο μανιακο επεισοδιο. θα ηθελα απλως να δω αν αναγνωριζω τα σημαδια, τι συμβαινει σε αλλους με διπολικη στα πρωιμα σταδια της μανιας.

----------


## RainAndWind

Άτομα που παρουσιάζουν διπολική υπάρχουν αρκετά, μάλλον έπεσες σε μέρα που δεν έχουν μπει, ή δεν είδαν το ποστ σου, η μητέρα μου παρουσιάζει διπολική διαταραχή, στα στάδια της μανίας δεν μένει στο σπίτι, ξοδεύει πάρα πολλά χρήματα, κινείται ασταμάτητα, στη συζήτηση πηδάει από το ένα θέμα στο άλλο δίχως να το συνειδητοποιεί, είναι επιθετική, οργίλη δηλαδή, τι επιθετική απλά, νιώθει απίστευτα δυνατή (και είναι), προκαλεί τον καβγά ακόμη κι αν δεν υπάρχουν οι συνθήκες να προκληθεί, αν δεν έχει δικαιολογίες να μη μείνει στο σπίτι τις εφευρίσκει, σκέψη λόγος σώμα σε μια αδιάκοπη ενέργεια, σχεδόν εξοντωτική, τώρα δεν ξέρω αν στα περιγράφω καλά, πάντως το έχω ζήσει και γω σε άτομο κοντινό μου, και σε μια παλιότερη φίλη, δεν κοιμόταν για 24ωρα! Για την υπομανία, φαντάζομαι ότι είναι τα ίδια αλλά σε χαμηλότερο επίπεδο?
Κάνε λίγη υπομονή μέχρι να δουν το ποστ σου, ειδικά η άρκτος έχει βοηθήσει πολλά άτομα, καθώς αντιμετωπίζει η ίδια, αλλά και άλλες και άλλοι.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ευχαριστω πολυ rain, τις τελευταιες μερες δεν κοιμαμαι, εχω απιστευτη υπερενταση και νευρικοτητα και με παιρνει ο υπνος 7 το πρωι, σημερα εχω κοιμηθει 2 ωρες και νιωθω να τρεμω απο την ενεργεια, εκρηξεις θυμου εχω κι οταν τις εχω ειναι σαν να θολωνω στιγμιαια, σπαω πραγματα ή μπορει να χτυπησω τον αλλον. απλα αυτες τις μερες νιωθω πολυ παραξενα, νιωθω θλιψη και μοναξια και ταυτοχρονα μια ευφορια αλλοκοτη,αδικαιολογητη και τρελη, γελαω με ασχετα πραγματα, γελουσα μονη μου σημερα συνεχεια, επειδη εβλεπα ενα πευκο που μυριζε ωραια, επειδη σκεφτομουν οτι ειμαι ζωντανη, σα να με πλημμυριζει μια χαρα που φουσκωνει το στηθος μου αλλα ταυτοχρονα ειναι και βασανιστικη γιατι δεν ειναι φυσιολογικη. δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω με τιποτα και νιωθω σα να σκεφτομαι πολυ γρηγορα και αποσπασματικα, οχι ολοκληρωμενα κι αυτο νιωθω να με τρελαινει. και σκεφτομαι συχνα ασυναρτησιες και προκαλω τον εαυτο μου, πχ βλεπω μια εγκυο στο δρομο και μου ερχεται να απλωσω το χερι να ζουπηξω την κοιλια κι ολο τετοια. νομιζω πως πρεπει να αρχισω να συνειδητοποιω τι εχω, δεν νιωθω καλα και πολυ καλα.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Ολα με διασκεδαζουν και μου φαινονται συγκινητικα. και ταυτοχρονα αδιαφορια και αφασια. διαβασα καπου επισης οτι στην διπολικη παρατηρουνται υψηλα ποσοστα αυτοκτονιων και τρομαξα καπως. αυτην η τεραστια μπαλα που εχω στο στηθος να εφευγε καπως. τελος παντων, δεν ξερω γιατι γραφω και μαλλον δεν γραφω και τοσο συγκροτημενα.

----------


## arktos

αχινε συγγνωμη κιολας αλλα τοσο καιρο μεσα στο φορουμ εχεις ακομη τετοιου ειδους αποριες?
εννοειται πως αυτα που περιγραφεις δεν ειναι καλα σημαδια ας το πω ετσι.
σε παρακολουθει ειδικος?
μν αφηνεις τον ευατο σου ετσι....

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Με παρακολουθουσε, εδω και ενα μηνα περιππου δεν πηγαινω, ειχα σταθεροποιηθει καπως, αλλα ειχα και διαβασματα κτλ, τις τελευταιες 10 μερες νιωθω πιο ασχημα και τωρα δεν ξερω τι με εχει πιασει, εχω τρομερη υπερενταση, κοιμηθηκα την νυχτα (που περασε) μονο 1-2 ωρες και νιωθω στην τσιτα, πηρα ενα χαναξ αλλα τιποτα, δεν θελω να παρω αλλο γιατι εχω πιει. Ολη τη μερα γελουσα και ετρεμα και ειχα απιστευτη δυσπνοια, τωρα νιωθω χαλια. Θα κανονισω μαλλον ξανα ραντεβου με τον γιατρο για να μιλησουμε και για τα φαρμακα.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Πρωτον θελω να αλλαξω νικνειμ και δεν μπορω. Κατα τα αλλα δεν κοιμαμαι καθολου και δεν μπορω να μιλησω γιατι πρεπει να αλλαξω νικ.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Και θελω να αλλαξω και γιατρο. Γιατι λενε οτι η διπολικη σκοτωνει πολλους?

----------


## fragile

αχινε μου γιατι θελεις να αλλαξεις γιατρο?
δεν σε βοηθαει ο γιατρος που σε παρακολουθει?
επισης μην κανεις κοριτσι μου το σφαλμα να κοβεις με δικη σου πρωτοβουλια τα φαρμακα.
ειναι πολυ επικυνδινο!
το βλεπεις και μονη σου....δεν κοιμασαι και γενικα περνας πολυ δυσκολα.
επισης προσπαθησε να μειωσεις την καταλωση αλκοολ
( αυτο το λεω μπας και το ακουσω και γω  :Wink:  )
το ξερω οτι η διπολικη ειναι μια δυσκολη ασθενεια αλλα αυτο το "σκοτωνει πολλους" μου ακουγεται καπως υπερβολικο στις μερες μας που η επιστημη εχει κανει "θαυματα".
αν σταματησεις να λειτουργεις αυτοκαταστροφικα (πινοντας και μην παιρνοντας την φαρμακευτικη σου αγωγη ), πιστευω οτι ολα θα πανε καλυτερα. 
δεν συμφωνεις?  :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

fragile εχεις κι εσυ διπολικη? Κρυβω τα σημαδια μου, εχουν αποριες, οταν τα βλεπουν κι οταν κοιτουν τα ματια μου που γυαλιζουν, θελω να τους πω οτι δεν ειναι μεταδοτικο και δεν ειναι επικυνδινο γι αυτους.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

δεν ξερω αν θελω να αλλαξω γιατρο, ειμαι μπερδεμενη

----------


## fragile

> fragile εχεις κι εσυ διπολικη? Κρυβω τα σημαδια μου, εχουν αποριες, οταν τα βλεπουν κι οταν κοιτουν τα ματια μου που γυαλιζουν, θελω να τους πω οτι δεν ειναι μεταδοτικο και δεν ειναι επικυνδινο γι αυτους.


βασικα αγοραφοβια περιλαμβανει το κυριως πιατο σε μενα αλλα μου εχουν διαγνωσει οι ειδικοι μου και ορισμενα στοιχεια διπολικης διαταραχης.(σκαμπανευασματ α κλπ)
αχ Αχινε μου ουτε η διπολικη ειναι μεταδοτικη, ουτε η αγοραφοβια ουτε καμια ψυχικη ασθενεια αλλα ο κοσμος εχει αγνοια και γι' αυτο φοβαται κοριτσι μου.
μην ασχολεισαι με την γνωμη του καθε ασχετου καλη μου!
κανε εσυ την θεραπεια σου κ ολα θα πανε καλα  :Smile:

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Η βλακεια ειναι οτι κατι εχω παθει και εδω και κατι μερες αρνουμε να παρω τα φαρμακα και σημερα θα βγω εξω και νιωθω ταχυκαρδια και φοβαμαι μην με πιασει καμια τρελα.

----------


## fragile

> Η βλακεια ειναι οτι κατι εχω παθει και εδω και κατι μερες αρνουμε να παρω τα φαρμακα και σημερα θα βγω εξω και νιωθω ταχυκαρδια και φοβαμαι μην με πιασει καμια τρελα.


προσπαθησε βρε κοριτσι μου να επιβληθεις στον εαυτο σου κ να παιρνεις τα φαρμακα σου.
δεν θελεις το καλο σου?

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Καμια τρελα, τις τρελες μονη μου στο σπιτι μου τις κανω. Ευτυχως οι φιλοι μου με ηρεμουν. Δεν ξερω τι θελω, μου εχει κοπει η ορεξη τωρα που δεν τα παιρνω και μου αρεσει, αλλα θα τα αρχισω.

----------


## fragile

> Καμια τρελα, τις τρελες μονη μου στο σπιτι μου τις κανω. Ευτυχως οι φιλοι μου με ηρεμουν. Δεν ξερω τι θελω, μου εχει κοπει η ορεξη τωρα που δεν τα παιρνω και μου αρεσει, αλλα θα τα αρχισω. αλλο κολλημα ειναι οτι νομιζω οτι διαβαζει ο γιατρος μου αυτα που γραφω εδω. :Ρ


καταρχην χαιρομαι που πηρες την αποφαση να ξαναρχισεις να παιρνεις τα φαρμακακια σου :Big Grin: 
επισης ειναι πολυ σημαντικο που εχεις φιλους!!!
για μενα η φιλια ειναι απο τα πολυτιμοτερα αγαθα!
πονος λενε που μοιραζεται....γινεται μισος πονος  :Wink: 
τωρα σχετικα με αυτο που λες οτι ο γιατρος σου διαβαζει το φορουμ εχεις καποιες ενδειξεις και το λες?
του εχεις δωσει το λινκ του φορουμ κ το ψευδωνυμο σου?
αν οχι δεν εχεις τπτ να φοβασαι.
αλλα ακομα κι αν του εχεις πει οτι μπαινεις στο συγκεκριμενο φορουμ δεν νομιζω να εχει γινει ταχτικος θαμωνας εδω. :Wink: 
εχουν πολυ δουλεια και αρκετες σκοτουρες στο κεφαλι τους οι γιατροι για να ασχολουνται με τετοια πραγματα...

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

fragile καταρχην σε ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου και που μου γραφεις. γ................................................ .....................

----------

